
Yahoo's new TOS: no class action lawsuits; third-party arbitration - joering2
https://policies.oath.com/us/en/oath/terms/otos/index.html
======
username223
I love the way they frame "binding arbitration and waiver of legal rights" in
their friendly update mail:

"We’ve added a mutual arbitration clause. Hopefully, disputes will never be an
issue, but in the case of one, this allows a third-party arbitrator to help us
resolve them. We’ve also added a class action waiver."

